# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Hướng dẫn làm máy khắc laser mini

## nhatduyxp

Chào các anh em trong diễn đàn.
Sau bao nhiêu thời gian hôm nay em mới thực hiện được bài hướng dẫn anh em tự làm 1 cái máy khắc laser mini giá thành thấp nhất, sử dụng làm dịch vụ được ngay.
Bài hướng dẫn gồm 4 video, 2 file mềm (file bản vẽ cad và file phụ kiện sử dụng cũng như nơi mua).
Video phần 1 và 2 là hướng dẫn lắp ghép. Video phần 3 là hướng dẫn cài đặt, phần 4 là hướng dẫn khắc ảnh chân dung.
Phần mềm, file mềm, hướng dẫn sử dụng tất cả có trên trang web http://maykhachinh.com/huong-dan-ho-tro
Nếu các bạn cảm thấy bài viết hay có thể vào page face của mình like để ủng hộ để mình có động lực làm thêm nhiều bài hướng dẫn nữa. 
Page facebook của mình: https://www.facebook.com/maykhachinh
Sau đây là các phần video hướng dẫn:
Phần 1:


Phần 2: 


Phần 3:


Phần 4:

----------


## khinentienphat

Bác chủ thớt có bán máy không,mình đang có nhu cầu mua 1 máy có khoảng làm việc khoảng 70x50 cm

----------

